# The passing of Helio Gracie



## dpkempo (Jan 29, 2009)

Helio Gracie died at the age of 95 this morning.  You can post comments at www.longislandmixedmartialarts.org


----------



## arnisador (Jan 29, 2009)

Sad news! Did he designate a specific successor?


----------



## MJS (Jan 29, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Sad news! Did he designate a specific successor?


 
I don't know, but I"d be willing to bet that Rorion will probably be up there for consideration.


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 29, 2009)

Martial Arts has lost a modern master for sure.  Best wishes for his loved ones.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 29, 2009)

Sad news, sorry to hear that.


----------



## phfman (Jan 29, 2009)

This is a great loss to the martial arts world. My students and I send our deepest sympathy to the family and students of this great master.
Guro/Sifu John G. Oliver
United States Wan Chuan Do Association


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 29, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Jan 29, 2009)

This is truly a sad day for all martial arts. The world has lost another great martial artist and exemplary human being. On behave of Modern Farang Mu Sul International, I extend our deepest sympathy to the Gracie family and their students all around the globe. His work will not be soon forgotten, nor is it over.He can be proud of his legacy and mark on the martial arts.
With great respect and brotherhood,
Michael De Alba
Grand Master, Modern Farang Mu Sul International


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 29, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## redantstyle (Jan 30, 2009)

it's too bad when you lose an old master.

they usually take alot with them when they go.

RIP.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 30, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## girlbug2 (Jan 30, 2009)

Helio Grace has greatly inspired me as a martial artist. I understand that he was training and teaching still even up to his birthday last year. Much respect to him and my condolences to his family and his students.


----------



## Jimi (Jan 30, 2009)

I am honestly saddened by this. My respects to the Gracie family.


----------

